

My editor is flirting with me - dawnerd
http://qdb.us/136814?=%5C

======
justinwhitefoot
<http://www.siteadvisor.com/sites/qdb.us/summary/>

------
secgeek
this is a virus my antivirus pops up do not click on this link!!

~~~
dawnerd
I'm not sure what virus app your using, but the site is plain text.

Here's the copy:

    
    
      <thefiddler> Holy sonofabitch.
      <thefiddler> I think my editor is flirting with me.
      * thefiddler frowns
      <Uhmerwell> ...Notepad?
      <thefiddler> Errr.
      <Uhmerwell> oh, you mean a human
      <Uhmerwell> don't you :<

